# New Feature: Arcade



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2004)

I just completed installing an arcade on MT.

Currently, it has only 5 games, however there are a huge number available.  I'll be looking them over and trying to install a few a month.

Access to arcade restricted to Supporting Members and above.

:asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 1, 2004)

I like it, I have already played Tetris.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, then those that are good at these games won't be talking much, will they?  I will be talking. I'm terrible..... TW


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 1, 2004)

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh !!! !!! !!!

Oh Geesh ... and it shows who is champ on their ID ...  Good Grief.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 1, 2004)

It seems to, yes


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 1, 2004)

Okay, I will ask the obvious question.  How do we access these games if we can't find the floating champion?  TW


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 1, 2004)

look at the bar where it says user CP...in the middle


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2004)

Top of the screen...look for ARCADE.

Right now, there are about 15 games in there...I'm looking for a few more before I call it a night.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey I relented, I'm the tie fighter champion. Now don't you all try to dethrone me at once.  It will probably be my first and last time to be champion of anything. I only got one bad guy anyway. Good to be lst one who played it though.  TW


----------



## GAB (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi, Are these games new because of the server? More bits and bites/bytes? 

Gigs that is? Regards, Gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2004)

Sort of.  With the new server, we have more room, and more CPU to use, so I figured it woulld be good to add some more 'fun stuff' to the site again.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 2, 2004)

Bob, you've lost a few of your gaming accolades since last night....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2004)

Well....some of us had to try to sleep. 
(I miss my old job...I got paid to do just that.  They called it network admin...but.... )


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 2, 2004)

The games are great addition tothe site.  I had a blast to the wee hours of the morning on them.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2004)

how bout some tile games like Mahjong for ..we that are getting up there.. with lousy reflexes *g*


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 2, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> how bout some tile games like Mahjong for ..we that are getting up there.. with lousy reflexes *g*




I agree, the only time I was number 1 on a game last night was when no one else had played it before me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be adding several of that type, and similar.  I found this damn addicting matching game last night..just need the 30 free min to test em out and add them in. 

Theres over 200+ games available...


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 2, 2004)

Kaith, thanks for the games. They're fun but addicting. I was up to 2:30 last night!!!  And I tried for maybe ten minutes to only think about posting before I gave in. And then by this morning, I had lost all my cheaply won Champion titles!  I tried to get back the penguin bash but nada...

Everyone, some of these are neat flash games..no change that, they are all neat but I am completely inept at some of them.  Keeps you amused while you are waiting for postings...  But now the scores are way up...um...thanks to Kaith, Rob, Flatlander, Seig last I looked.  I have a touch pad and boy when fingers are sticky nothing targets. 

Besides, martial artists are known for not giving up, actually being obsessive, this may be bad...TW


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 2, 2004)

This could be very detrimental to my word productivity.  :wah:

Thanks Kaith

Dot
:anic:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2004)

Scores cycle every 2 weeks (I think), so there'll be lots of chances for the titles...plus I'll be adding more regularly.

My own productivitys a little behind now too....LOL!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2004)

Ack.. just viewed my stats in the Arcade.. I have 99 minutes logged already *twitch*
 hehee


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 3, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Scores cycle every 2 weeks (I think)


 What do you mean?  I won't remain the pinball CHAMPION?  What about hexagon...will I lose that accolade as well?  I've worked so hard...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm honestly not sure..... 

Aint it exciting, not knowing what the press of a button brings?  Disaster or reward? Pleasure or pain?  Wait....that sounds like one of my ex's...... :rofl:


----------



## Zepp (Sep 3, 2004)

The whole thing's pretty sweet.  I know I'm also going to end up spending way too much time in there.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 3, 2004)

Is it me, the holiday weekend, or the new arcade, but haven't the post counts dropped in the last few days.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 3, 2004)

Aaaaaarrrrrggghhhhhh ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 3, 2004)

I especially like killing the penguins..i mean bashing them.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 4, 2004)

Why does it keep telling me to register?

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2004)

Standard Stuff Cthu - Browser and version.

Make sure you got the 'remember me' type stuff set in your account specs.

I just checked using both IE, and Moz and both let me in ok. I'll check your internal settings in a sec.  Try it again after 2am.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2004)

Arcade now updated to 50+ games.

Kiss your productivity goodbye....I know I have.


----------



## Xequat (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep, my productivity is shot...look at all of my championships right now.  Oh no.  And look at the time.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 6, 2004)

So far I have been good, only playing when there are no topics I am interetsed in or late at night when there is barely anyone around.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2004)

3 new games added today:

Battle of Helms Deep, Submarine, and Shield Shot


----------



## Sarah (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah I get to be a champion....well untill someone who can actually play arcade games has a go!!





			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> 3 new games added today:
> 
> Battle of Helms Deep, Submarine, and Shield Shot


----------



## bignick (Oct 14, 2004)

does chronuss still have a cot set up in the arcade so he can pass out for 5 minutes while he's not playing...????


----------



## hongkongfuey (Oct 27, 2004)

whew - that's a lot of games you have Kaith! . I'll have to get busy to catch up!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2004)

Hehehe.. I plan on having em all.


----------



## Shidan (Dec 28, 2004)

I haven't been able to get into the arcade.  I did log-out and back in to be certain I left the 'remember me' check, and I had.

Cookies are enabled.
Using IE6

Would you please check (when you have a chance) to see if I am being blocked for a particular reason on your side of things?  Otherwise, it is no big deal.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2004)

The Arcade is one of our Premium features.  Full information is available at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18090

:asian:


----------



## Shidan (Dec 29, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The Arcade is one of our Premium features. Full information is available at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18090
> 
> :asian:


 
Ah yes.  Thank you for the reply.


----------

